# Vatertag oder Herrentag?



## haudraufundschluss (20 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Und das am Herrentag.



???
Ist das typischer "PP-Betreiber- und Bewerber"-Soziolekt?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

*Dialer*

@ Aaron, Deine Aussage:


```
Du willst also sagen, das Grund und Ursache fuer saemtliche hochgepushten Seiten in den Sumas Dialer sind... 
Naja. OK.
```

Volle Zustimmung!   

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## scrat007 (21 Mai 2004)

@ Aaron



> Du musst wirklich oft auf "OK" getippt haben, aus dir spricht ja der reinste Hass.



Ich denke mal er hat nicht "OK" eingegeben, weil ihr damals diesen hervoragenden Kundenservice noch nicht hattet. Damals war es doch so das man Gratissoftware erhielt, oder kostenlose Zugangsoftware, Highspeed-Einwahprogramme, usw.


----------



## Aaron (21 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das typischer "PP-Betreiber- und Bewerber"-Soziolekt?



Nene, hab ich gestern bei 104.6 RTL (Berlin-Radio) gehoert...  statt "Vatertag" hat die Moderatorin es als "Herrentag" bezeichnet. 

Hat mir sehr gefallen, obwohl ich einer der wenigen Herren war der klaren Kopfes bleiben musste.


----------



## [email protected] (22 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier in Franken ganz normal. 

Gut, wieder back to topic plz...


----------



## Counselor (22 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Franken ganz normal.
> Gut, wieder back to topic plz...


In Brandenburg ists der Herrentag.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> In Brandenburg ists der Herrentag.


Da muss ich noch mal ganz kurz OT werden: Habe ich gestern im Fernsehen auch gelernt, dass es in den neuen Bundesländern wohl so heißt. Ist mir aber tatsächlich noch nie vorher begegnet.


----------



## [email protected] (22 Mai 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, in Franken heißt es ja eben auch so.
Scheinbar haben die neuen Bundesländer dies übernommen. 

Vielleicht sollten wir einen neuen Thread zu diesem Thema aufmachen.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Mai 2004)

Wenn ich mir angucke, was da am Donnerstag so alles durch die Wahner Heide (Naturschutzgebiet beim Flughafen Köln/Bonn) gestrauchelt ist - die waren sicherlich nicht alle Väter im biologischen Sinn.

Also ist "Herrentag" ehrlicher und tatsachenbeschreibender.

Wobei eigentlich die Hausfraueninsel inzwischen auch "Vaterinsel" oder "Herreninsel" genannt werden sollte :lol:


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2004)

Für mich, als gebürtigen (und praktizierenden) Franken, ist die Sache eh klar, wie [email protected] schon schrieb.
Franken ist eine liberale Gegend, hier gilt der Tag auch Herren ohne "Gscherr".  

MfG
L.


----------



## Reinhard (23 Mai 2004)

Servus Stalker2002,

als echtä "Lebbkoung und Broutworschd city bou" mou iech dier rechd geem.
Dees woar scho imma on Himmelfoard su, dass alle Männla in Frangn nauszoong sin, obs etz Kinner ghabt hom oder ned. 
Wenns ihr Leiterwecherla mitm Bier drin hinter sich her zuugn hom, dann woars eh worscht, ob dou anner Vadder woar oder ned.
Hauptsach woar: Freibier hoads gehm...

(Wer's nicht verstanden hat: Übersetzung per PN  )


Servusla
Reinhard


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kommt noch doller - in Teilen Thüringens (mittleres Schwarzatal) nennt man das sogar _Männertag_.


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2004)

Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Servusla
> Reinhard


Allmächd - nuch a Frank.
Do mächd ma glaum s wär anner Zeid, allein für die Frangn a Unnerforum aufzumachn...


----------



## [email protected] (26 Mai 2004)

Hui, so viele Franken hier! :bussi:


----------

